# Mein 2D Shooter



## arbengie (16. Jun 2012)

Hallo ;-)

Habe mein erstes Java Spiel fertiggestellt und würde gerne Eure Meinung hören. 
Außerdem würde ich euch gerne um Tipps bitten, wie ich die KI des computergesteuerten Gegenspielers noch verbessern könnte.

Ziel des Spiels: 
Den Bot abknallen^^

Steuerung:
Pfeiltasten: Bewegen
Leertaste: Schießen

Wichtig: Die game.jar und map.properties müssen im selben Verzeichnis sein!

MfG


----------



## Kenan89 (16. Jun 2012)

Keine Ahnung wie es bei den anderen ist, aber bei mir sagt er: main class not found. Ich kann das Spiel nicht starten


----------



## schlingel (16. Jun 2012)

Java 7 Minimum?

Ich bekomme das hier:

```
E:\Downloads\Desktop>java -jar game.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Game : Unsupp
orted major.minor version 51.0
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClassCond(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: Game. Program will exit.
```


----------



## arbengie (16. Jun 2012)

Kann gut sein. Hab Java erst vor ca 2 Wochen geladen fürs neue Laptop. Dann wirds wohl an Java 7 liegen.


----------



## GeorgA (23. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ein nettes Spiel. Ist zwar noch relativ Rudimär, aber bestimmt wird weiter erweitert.
Was mich (persönlich) stört sind:
1) - Spritesgröße sind nicht (oder umgekehrt) mit >>Bewegungsraum << [Horizontal] abgestimmt.
2) - Bei Gewinn, erscheint (scheinbar) eine Meldung nur in Brüchen von Sekunden.
3) – Für so Rudimäre (noch Variante), ruckelt es zu stark!

Gruß
Georg 

_________________________________________________

my MatheSpiel


----------



## javampir (24. Jun 2012)

Hallo,
bei mir erscheint kein error, nur ein leeres fenster mit dem titel, das schon bei größenveränderung ruckelt, sonst passiert nichts.
javampir


----------



## Hachmed (24. Jun 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert's.
Wie wärs mit mehr maps?
Obwohl man ja auch eigene erstellen kann mit dem map editor

EDIT: Properties meine ich
Wie wärs mit 'nem Map editor?


----------



## Int42 (4. Jul 2012)

Cooles Spiel, sieht schon vielversprechend aus 
Hat bei mir auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Nur die Meldung ist wahrscheinlich beim drücken auf space gleich wieder verschwunden. Allgemein finde ich es ja etwas nervig, wenn auf einmal ein Fenster auf meinem Desktop aufpoppt (ich benutze Windows )
Besser fände ich hier z.B. dass das Spiel anhält, wenn man gewonnen oder verloren hat und dann der Text im Spiel an sich erscheint.

Ein Map-Editor wär eine super Idee, und auch ein Muss, wenn das Spiel irgendwann umfangreicher werden  soll. Das Einlesen der Datei läuft ja schonmal gut, da müsste ein Editor eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## Clayn (4. Jul 2012)

Habs mir mal angeschaut und sieht ja ganz witzig aus.
Hab aber mal bissle in der .properties gespielt und du solltest überprüfen ob man einfach mehrere Spawns erzeugt hat. Das führt nämlich dazu das man am ersten gefundenen Spawn auch erstellt wird. Nur so als Hinweis
Auch ist mir aufgefallen das man wenn man gewonnen hat, noch einmal schießen kann und der Schuß einfach auf der stelle steht. 

Aber sonst find ichs nicht schlecht


----------

